# Stilt



## Randy Cawlfield (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

That's an interesting skiff. Who makes it? One other question would be rod storage. I assume there's some lockable lockers in there somewhere???


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> That's an interesting skiff. Who makes it? One other question would be rod storage. I assume there's some lockable lockers in there somewhere???


It's made by NewWater Boatworks outside of San Antonio...same company that makes the Curlew, Ibis & Avocet. They have a big following here in Texas.

http://newwaterboatworks.com/page13/page13.html


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Is there a question here? lol The Stilt caused a lot of buzz a few years back when it came out. I've seen some of NewWater's boats and the fit and finish is really good. There was a lot of discussion on how narrow it was and then a few months later some guy flipped his over running somewhere near the bird island boat ramp I believe. I can tell you the motor hanging that far back would bug me when poling.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*For Sale*

It is listed on Microskiff.com for sale.

Joe


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Randy, are getting a new boat or not guiding anymore? Just curious


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Very cool boats however they don't pole as shallow as some of the other skiff builders skiffs currently on the market.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Seriously considered the Stilt but I think I am gonna hafta go with a Hells Bay Professional when the time comes.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

does that boat have the the anti-capsize option?


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Ish said:


> does that boat have the the anti-capsize option?


No, it's designed to capsize often. That's the appeal.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I just fished for two days with Capt Billy Trimble and his Stilt in Rockport and was pretty impressed with it. What it did well: 

- jumps up and runs super skinny, 
- dry running (although we didn't have a very tough test)
- dead quiet on pole
- pretty smooth running, I think the 20 foot length helps smooth the chop
- handled well on some tight creeks, very little sliding
- poling draft is pretty darn good but I didn't break out a tape measure. I would guess around 6", but certainly equivalent to most light skiffs. 
- the 20 foot length gives you a bit more space between anglers and from the platform. 

For the things above, I think it performed as well or better than most conventional poling skiffs, but particularly on the first point where it really shines. If you want to run deep into some back lakes and feel pretty confident you can get back out, this is a great boat. 

Downsides? It's pretty tender. You really have to stay centered and keep feet still not to rock the boat. It has good "secondary stability", though. You can walk on the gunwales and it tips some but still feels solid enough. It has a big storage hatch on the huge front deck, but other storage on the boat seems pretty limited compared to my Maverick. Rod storage is okay. We managed four fly rods, but I'm not sure what other capacity there might be. 

Like many, I heard about the one capsizing a few years ago when first introduced. I don't know if there have been any others or what the circumstances were. But after riding in one for two days it is hard to imagine what they might have done to flip it. It seemed to handle well and safely to me. 

I didn't operate or pole the boat myself, so I can't comment directly on that. At 20 feet I can imagine it might not maneuver as quickly on pole as a shorter skiff, but Billy never seemed to struggle with it, and we went up, down and across wind as necessary. 

That's all I've got. Thought it was a unique but quite capable skiff.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

There is no perfect skiff. Every one mentioned here has its pro's and con's. 

I've got a 2012 100% kevlar custom build East Cape Lostmen w/vented & valved tunnel to fit my TX coastal needs. It is very stable, almost no roll. However like most skiffs, she does not do well in chop. But she tracks and handles well on the pole, is super quiet and tracks creeks on plane like she is on rails. With motor tucked and tabs down, she will get on plane in 1 boat length in less than 12" of water.

The Stilt is a good skiff there is no doubt. None of them are perfect. Not even the HB's.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> There is no perfect skiff. Every one mentioned here has its pro's and con's.
> 
> I've got a 2012 100% kevlar custom build East Cape Lostmen w/vented & valved tunnel to fit my TX coastal needs. It is very stable, almost no roll. However like most skiffs, she does not do well in chop. But she tracks and handles well on the pole, is super quiet and tracks creeks on plane like she is on rails. With motor tucked and tabs down, she will get on plane in 1 boat length in less than 12" of water.
> 
> The Stilt is a good skiff there is no doubt. None of them are perfect. Not even the HB's.


Agree that the Stilt is probably a great boat, NW builds good boats. My Lostmen is my favorite of many boats over my lifetime. It does exactly what I need it to do. It is all about what you need a skiff to do. Does the 100% Kevlar ride stiff, have you been in a bagged, glass Lostmen...just curious? I wanted one but Kevin talked me out of it.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

redfish203 said:


> Agree that the Stilt is probably a great boat, NW builds good boats. My Lostmen is my favorite of many boats over my lifetime. It does exactly what I need it to do. It is all about what you need a skiff to do. Does the 100% Kevlar ride stiff, have you been in a bagged, glass Lostmen...just curious? I wanted one but Kevin talked me out of it.


I can't tell any difference in the ride. The kevlar is definitely lighter and hopefully stronger according to the science/physics difference between fibers. James Shuler, Fin and Feather Guide Service in POC, is the guy who introduced me to the EC Lostmen in his glass boat. So yes, I've been in a bagged glass Lostmen several times before ordering mine.

I fished Baffin out of my Lostmen for the last 4 winters. I have a lot of experience in the chop. I even crossed the mouth of Alazan from Riviera to Starvation Pt in the dark one morning in a 20 to 25 NE wind. I knew it would be bumpy but when I got around Kleberg point the chop was too big for me to safely turn around. 3' chop in 4 to 5 feet of water. So, I pointed her bow 10 degrees off the wind, trimmed the tabs, and prayed the engine would not quit. I've never been so glad to see 1.5' of water on a leeward shore in my life as I was when I got behind Starvation point.

I caught two 8.5 lb trout that day! Then had to run all the way around Alazan to get back in the afternoon. There was still 3 footers as I came around Kleberg point heading west. Baffin's tempest is why I bought a Black Jack 224 and now leave my skiff in POC.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I cross some nasty stuff for winter trout but it is a fairly short ride to confederate. My mini tower keeps me mostly out of the spray but would not want to sit on the coffin box. Kevlar would be cool...


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I have been seated on Lostman and holding my privates was mandatory!!

Joe


----------

